# cm cho e hỏi có bên nào chuyên thiết kế giường tủ theo yêu cầu ko ah?



## iService.hanoi (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Các chị ơi cho em hỏi có bên nào chuyên thiết kế giường tủ theo yêu cầu ko ạ? Vk ck em đang muốn sửa lại phòng ngủ cho hợp phong thủy để sinh nhóc con luôn. Cả ngày mới đc nghỉ lưng nên muốn phòng nó lung linh chút, biết đâu tình cảm vk ck cũng ngọt ngào hơn mấy chị nhỉ. Em thích thiết kế theo ý em cơ, đã la lê khắp nơi mấy loại đóng sẵn nhưng ko thấy hợp. chị nào biết bên nào uy tín thiết kế theo yêu cầu nhắn em cái ạ. vì sự nghiệp baby baby.hi


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Nếu mà bạn muốn phong thủy để sinh con thì nhớ chọn thầy hoặc bên thi công chuyên nghiệp để nta biết rõ về phong thủy nhé, đừng có chọn mấy bên ltinh


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Thích thiết kế theo ý thì mình chỉ biết có bên flexfit thôi, vì bên đó là đơn vị thi công đồ nội thất mà lại có nhà máy riêng nên họ có thể làm theo đơn đặt hàng của mình.
Còn phong thủy thì nhớ tìm thầy chuẩn về xem để còn xem là cái gì đặt ở đâu rồi màu nào, bên flexfit tủ nhiều màu lắm


----------



## iService.hanoi (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Hồng Lâu Mộng đã viết:


> Thích thiết kế theo ý thì mình chỉ biết có bên flexfit thôi, vì bên đó là đơn vị thi công đồ nội thất mà lại có nhà máy riêng nên họ có thể làm theo đơn đặt hàng của mình.
> Còn phong thủy thì nhớ tìm thầy chuẩn về xem để còn xem là cái gì đặt ở đâu rồi màu nào, bên flexfit tủ nhiều màu lắm


ui bên đó cho mình chọn màu tủ được luôn ạ? Em lại cứ tưởng là đồ gỗ thì chỉ quanh quẩn trắng, nâu, đen thôi ý


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng tám 2019)

iService.hanoi đã viết:


> ui bên đó cho mình chọn màu tủ được luôn ạ? Em lại cứ tưởng là đồ gỗ thì chỉ quanh quẩn trắng, nâu, đen thôi ý


nhiều màu lắm bạn ơi, trc nhà mình làm tủ bếp của bên đó mà, họ sẽ đưa catalog cho bạn xem, có cái chấ liệu melamine hoặc laminate ấy là có trên 100 màu cho mình chọn cơ. Mà chọn cái đỏ làm vỏ ngoài cũng ok lắm vì nó chống xướng với chịu nhiệt tốt, đồ nhà mình cũng sẽ để được lâu


----------



## Xedapdientailg (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Muốn sinh con thì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố
2 vc nhớ ăn uống đầy đủ dinh dưỡng
Đi khám sức khỏe
Tập thể dục
Còn tín 1 tí như 2 vc thì cứ đi xem thầy mà chọn ngày


----------



## iService.hanoi (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Hồng Lâu Mộng đã viết:


> nhiều màu lắm bạn ơi, trc nhà mình làm tủ bếp của bên đó mà, họ sẽ đưa catalog cho bạn xem, có cái chấ liệu melamine hoặc laminate ấy là có trên 100 màu cho mình chọn cơ. Mà chọn cái đỏ làm vỏ ngoài cũng ok lắm vì nó chống xướng với chịu nhiệt tốt, đồ nhà mình cũng sẽ để được lâu


bên đó có web hay gì k ạ? Để em xem qua tham khảo


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng tám 2019)

iService.hanoi đã viết:


> bên đó có web hay gì k ạ? Để em xem qua tham khảo


có bạn ạ. Trên web họ có hết các sp bếp, giường tủ, nội thất đó bạn vào flexfit.vn  ấy


----------



## tranghoa (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Con cái là lộc trời cho bạn ạ, chúc 2vc sớm sinh được 1 nhóc tì đáng yêu nhé


----------



## quynhanhlove (24 Tháng tám 2019)

Tủ đóng sẵn bh cũng đẹp nhưng mà nhà nào cũng giống nhà nào, quanh đi quẩn lại chỉ có mấy mẫu thôi, nhìn  nhàm lắm. Bạn thử qua showroom chỗ Số 37, Võ Chí Công mà xem, ở đó nhiều mẫu giường đẹp cực luôn


----------

